# doing something to masonite doors



## tkh1957 (Aug 15, 2012)

My husband and I are finishing our basement in kind of an Old World theme using a lot of stone. He's building a bar out of red oak that he has dried and planed and will be stained a medium oak color. With the high cost of good quality trim and solid wood doors that takes stain evenly, we opted to just paint the trim and doors to go with the stained wood in the bar. We just ordered three 4-panel pre-primed masonite doors for the basement. I know there's a faux technique to try to make them look like a wood grain door but I don't want to go to all that trouble. I saw on line a product called Rustoleum Cabinet Transformations. Has anyone used this? I wonder if I could use it on the doors or does anyone have any suggestions for these doors?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I did some really fun kids room doors for a client recently using large output graphics on vinyl. Same basic concept of the wrapped vehicles you probably see around. With a computer and images you can do anything you want from wood grains, dungeon doors, stone patterns, horse barns. You can even play with perspective and park an f class fighter jet or French wine cellar behind the door if you want.

It is not all that expensive and most places charge by the width of material you use times the length you need. In theory, when you tire of it, you can peel it off and do something else or paint it I guess. Look for large output graphics or sign shops with the capability near you or shop online. I think even Kinko's has sign capabilities in many places. Fast Signs is another national franchise. 

These are garage door graphics from a company in Germany but you get the idea. Have fun!

http://www.designswan.com/archives/awesome-looking-garage-door.html

If you decide to just paint, do not trust the factory pre-prime. It is usually cheap as can be stuff and sprayed on at minimal thickness. Prime again for best results. Check the library for books on faux finishing. Perhaps there is a technique that fits your time and patience level.


----------



## tkh1957 (Aug 15, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for your help. Putting graphics on the doors isn't our style. I definitely want to paint them and maybe use a glaze or something in the reveals. I agree that the primer on those doors isn't the greatest.


----------

